# تصميم شبكة مياه التغذية



## شيخ الحارة (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ،
عندما قدمت الرسومات التنفيذية لشبكة التغذية ، رفض المشرف اعتمادها إلا بعد إعادة تصميم الشبكة ، لسبب وجود أخطاء بالتصميم على حد قوله .




و ذلك يستلزم شئئين :
إعادة حساب قدرات المضخات ؛ هناك مجموعتان (Potable + Flush)
إعادة حساب أقطار المواسير .
فما هي الخطوات المتبعة و الأكواد المطلوبة ؟ 
و عند حساب قدرات المضخات هل يتم الحساب على أطول مسار كما أفادني بعض الزملاء
و عند تصميم الشبكة ما هي الأقطار المناسبة لمواسير التغذية و الطرد لكل من المغاسل و كراسي الحمامات و البرادات و غيرها ؟
علماً بأن المبنى يتكون من ثلاثة طوابق مساحة الطابق حوالي 5000 متر مربع ، و مجموعات البوستر على السطح تغذي من خزانين منفصلين (واحد للتغية و الآخر للطرد)
أرجو المساعدة و جزيتم خيراً....


----------



## شيخ الحارة (12 فبراير 2011)

لاحول و لا قوة إلا بالله
من ثمان ساعات لم يمر احد من هنا....!!!!


----------



## abdelrhman86 (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز ان تصميم شبكه التغذيه لاى مبنى سواء كان كبيرا او صغيرا لابد من معرفه الاتى
1- you must know which type of the building to know the suitable diversity factor 
2-know what's the demand of each receptor
3-calculate the total demand of cold water and from that you can Calculate the storage tank
4-You have to make in huge building central hot and cold water
5- you must add also Circulation line for hot water 
6- you have to calculate the friction losses during the pipes routing and the height for the tank to can choose the suitable pump


----------



## abdelrhman86 (13 فبراير 2011)

وهذا الملف فيه الحسابات التى تهمك وللامانه هو منقول من موضوع من هذا المنتدى


----------



## mechanic power (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
abdelsalamn.


----------



## goor20 (20 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## maged.s.kw (20 مايو 2013)

برنامج ممتاز مشكورررر


----------



## eyadinuae (21 مايو 2013)

ممتاز وبارك الله بك


----------



## nofal (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (24 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## technologist (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شيخ الحارة (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لكل الإخوة بلا استثناء و الشكر الخاص لــــــ م/abdelrhman86 و الملف غاية في الروعة و جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## fayek9 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> السلام عليكم ،
> عندما قدمت الرسومات التنفيذية لشبكة التغذية ، رفض المشرف اعتمادها إلا بعد إعادة تصميم الشبكة ، لسبب وجود أخطاء بالتصميم على حد قوله .
> 
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
1- انت هتشتغل بطريقة FU طبقا لاستخدامات كل منطقة public ولا private .
2- هتحول FU الى GPM من جداول التحويل الموجوده فى IPC.
3- تبدأ تجمع ال fu طول مانت ماشى وتحولها الى gpm لغاية متوصل للطلمبة.
4- طيب انت عندك ال GPM الماشى فى كل فرعه تتدخل على التشارتات و تجيب أقطار المواسير باستخدام سرعات من 5 الى 8 قدم ف الثانية أو حسب نوع المواسير المستخدمة "كده انت جبت الاقطار".
5- بالنسبة لأقطار المناسبة لمواسير التغذية و الطرد لكل من المغاسل و كراسي الحمامات و البرادات انت عندك جدول فى ipc فيه الاقطار ال minimum للتغذية والصرف. ,وهى اقطار استرشاديه و يمكنك تغيرها حسب تصميمك و قيمة ال Fu.​6- بالنسبة للطلمبة اجمالى ال fu بعد تحويله هو اجمالى فلو الطلمبه أما بالنسبة للضغط بتاخد ابعد مسار و تجيب مفاقيد الضغط ف كل قطعة حسب الفلة الماشى فيها و متنساش الاستاتيك هيد .
7- ابدأ ولو احتجت اى تفاصيل اكتر ابعت لنا علطول


----------



## raouf nammour (5 فبراير 2014)

mechanic power قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الله ولى التوفيق



very good job


----------



## علاء نادر (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا" ما هو الكود لحساب الخزانات


----------



## Ana HeeMa (5 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## konan2007 (15 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووور علي هذا الجهد


----------



## مصطفيا (20 أبريل 2014)

موضوع رائع اشكر الجميع - عندي في مشروع حمام مضاف به وحد تواليت اعزكم الله و3 حوض و3 urinal
ولا اعرف القطر اللازم للتغذية الرئيسية
هل هناك من يفيد حول كيفية الحساب


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## iaia2100 (30 مايو 2014)

thank you


----------



## Nile Man (31 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير م عبد الرحمن


----------



## drmady (31 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن الهراوي (10 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------

